# Cruise 2022



## michi_chi

Hi all! Been a bit AWOL, but I seem to go through phases where I am obsessed and can't keep my eye off the latest collections then I take a hiatus before coming right back  I found a fantastic SA at the London New Bond Street store who has been amazing and helped me find a few key joaillerie pieces that I absolutely love, some RTW and bags that I've bought in the last 6 months or so.

I'm not allowed to share the details of the catalogue, but my SA sent me the catalogues for the Cruise 2022 collection which is currently on pre-order for VIP customers and there are some very pretty pieces! Pre-ordered a bag that should arrive in November, watch this space for a reveal when it arrives 

Apologies if a thread has already been started on the RTW and bag collection but I wondered what everyone's thoughts were about the pieces in this collection from the runway? Or if you've also been given sight of the catalogues, which pieces you're most excited about?  will share photos of pieces I've added to my growing collection soon


----------



## averagejoe

michi_chi said:


> Hi all! Been a bit AWOL, but I seem to go through phases where I am obsessed and can't keep my eye off the latest collections then I take a hiatus before coming right back  I found a fantastic SA at the London New Bond Street store who has been amazing and helped me find a few key joaillerie pieces that I absolutely love, some RTW and bags that I've bought in the last 6 months or so.
> 
> I'm not allowed to share the details of the catalogue, but my SA sent me the catalogues for the Cruise 2022 collection which is currently on pre-order for VIP customers and there are some very pretty pieces! Pre-ordered a bag that should arrive in November, watch this space for a reveal when it arrives
> 
> Apologies if a thread has already been started on the RTW and bag collection but I wondered what everyone's thoughts were about the pieces in this collection from the runway? Or if you've also been given sight of the catalogues, which pieces you're most excited about?  will share photos of pieces I've added to my growing collection soon


The collection is so beautiful! The goddess inspiration is really pretty, especially when done in the feminine silhouettes of Dior.


----------



## michi_chi

averagejoe said:


> The collection is so beautiful! The goddess inspiration is really pretty, especially when done in the feminine silhouettes of Dior.



I agree, I really like a lot of the Greek-inspired dresses and the embroidery is amazing. I also really like how Maria Grazia has been collaborating a lot with other independent companies worldwide to support and empower local businesses by making use of their expertise


----------



## periogirl28

2 cool pieces coming for cruise, from the preorder catalogue, sent by my London SA. Pretty and romantic collection overall.


----------



## michi_chi

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5213052
> View attachment 5213053
> 
> 2 cool pieces coming for cruise, from the preorder catalogue, sent by my London SA. Pretty and romantic collection overall.



Thanks, there are some nice pieces for sure. The traditional Greek embroidery is what stands out most for me. I was told not to share the pre-order catalogue so I haven't posted any photos here


----------



## this_is_rj

Can anyone share if the micro bags are being continued or if they were in fact seasonal? Thanks in advance.


----------



## periogirl28

this_is_rj said:


> Can anyone share if the micro bags are being continued or if they were in fact seasonal? Thanks in advance.


Did not see those in the Cruise bag preorder catalogue. I have asked and no one seems to know for sure.


----------



## averagejoe

this_is_rj said:


> Can anyone share if the micro bags are being continued or if they were in fact seasonal? Thanks in advance.


They were just featured on the summer 2022 runway show for Dior.


----------



## michi_chi

this_is_rj said:


> Can anyone share if the micro bags are being continued or if they were in fact seasonal? Thanks in advance.



There are definitely micro bags in the Cruise 2022 collection (Lady Dior, Caro, Saddle, Book Totes and Vanity cases) and as averagejoe said, it featured in the latest S/S 2022 runway show too so definitely will be continued in the next two collections at least


----------



## this_is_rj

averagejoe said:


> They were just featured on the summer 2022 runway show for Dior.





michi_chi said:


> There are definitely micro bags in the Cruise 2022 collection (Lady Dior, Caro, Saddle, Book Totes and Vanity cases) and as averagejoe said, it featured in the latest S/S 2022 runway show too so definitely will be continued in the next two collections at least


Thank you so much. They are sold out in Australia online and my state is in lockdown so have not been able to go in store. Were there new colours on the runway?


----------



## michi_chi

this_is_rj said:


> Thank you so much. They are sold out in Australia online and my state is in lockdown so have not been able to go in store. Were there new colours on the runway?



They are often new styles and colours with each new collection


----------



## Justinefaith

I posted most of the cruise 2022 collection on my Instagram! @luxe_assembly

I've managed to pre-order a few pieces as an elite client and can't wait to get them!

I'll attach some of my fave pieces ❤


----------



## CanuckBagLover

thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

Justinefaith said:


> I posted most of the cruise 2022 collection on my Instagram! @luxe_assembly
> 
> I've managed to pre-order a few pieces as an elite client and can't wait to get them!
> 
> I'll attach some of my fave pieces ❤
> 
> View attachment 5219088
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219089
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219090
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219091
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219092
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219093
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219094
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219095
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219096
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219097
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219098


Wow thanks for sharing! This Cruise collection is really strong.

This Book Tote is so pretty!


----------



## Chanellover714

Just in from my SA. Said Pre-selling starts tomorrow (US)


----------



## Amortentia

Does anybody have any intel on this bag, and whether either strap can be removed?


----------



## michi_chi

Justinefaith said:


> View attachment 5219089
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219096



I love the traditional Greek embroidery on the Cruise pieces, like on the Book Tote  I wasn't too sure about the houndstooth Lady but this one is pretty  I pre-ordered one of the Cruise 2022 Lady bags, can't wait for it to arrive! I've been told pre-orders in the UK are expected to arrive mid-November 



Chanellover714 said:


> Just in from my SA. Said Pre-selling starts tomorrow (US)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223745
> View attachment 5223746



I absolutely love the toile de jouy print, I got the reverse toile de jouy Lady D-Lite in the blue colour. That shade in the Caro was one I was thinking about, it's so pretty!


----------



## michi_chi

Amortentia said:


> Does anybody have any intel on this bag, and whether either strap can be removed?
> View attachment 5225190



Not sure, I imagine the short strap probably won't be detachable but the long one should be


----------



## CrazyCool01

Any new Colors coming for AbC Dior with gold charms please ??


----------



## michi_chi

CrazyCool01 said:


> Any new Colors coming for AbC Dior with gold charms please ??



There are several new colours for the My Lady (aka ABC) Dior and some exciting developments too


----------



## CrazyCool01

michi_chi said:


> There are several new colours for the My Lady (aka ABC) Dior and some exciting developments too


Omg Thanks @michi_chi any pics please


----------



## michi_chi

CrazyCool01 said:


> Omg Thanks @michi_chi any pics please



I'm afraid I only have photos from the pre-order catalogue that I've been asked by my SA not to share. Some of them aren't of the bags themselves, I believe they weren't produced yet ready for stock photos at the time the catalogue was issued.


----------



## CrazyCool01

michi_chi said:


> I'm afraid I only have photos from the pre-order catalogue that I've been asked by my SA not to share. Some of them aren't of the bags themselves, I believe they weren't produced yet ready for stock photos at the time the catalogue was issued.


No problem at all  Thanks


----------



## fibbi

This is the first cruise 2022 item I got 
My SA got me this tote bag when I pick up my RTW item. It need alteration so I am actually getting it next week. I also had tried the wrap dress but not my size. So as the coat also too small.


----------



## slayer

Thank you for posting all these pretties these are my fave book totes - but which one Should I choose???  ( pics from this thread, not my pics)


----------



## ps04997

Picked up this gorgeous book tote and white denim jacket from our boutique’s Cruise pre launch ☺


----------



## ps04997

slayer said:


> Thank you for posting all these pretties these are my fave book totes - but which one Should I choose???  ( pics from this thread, not my pics)


Wow tough choice as they are both gorgeous! Here’s a thought.. if your wardrobe has all neutral colors - you could rock that greek blue monogram book tote
If you wear more colour in your outfits, the gradient toile de jouy would be a good choice. I picked the gradient book tote last week here’s a pic, hope this helps you decide!


----------



## slayer

ps04997 said:


> Wow tough choice as they are both gorgeous! Here’s a thought.. if your wardrobe has all neutral colors - you could rock that greek blue monogram book tote
> If you wear more colour in your outfits, the gradient toile de jouy would be a good choice. I picked the gradient book tote last week here’s a pic, hope this helps you decide!
> View attachment 5231769


She’s a beauty.  I’m leaning more towards the blue gradient as I think I’ll get more wear out of it.


----------



## michi_chi

ps04997 said:


> Picked up this gorgeous book tote and white denim jacket from our boutique’s Cruise pre launch ☺
> View attachment 5231731
> View attachment 5231732



I love the gradient toile de jouy print on the tote and I did have my eye on that denim jacket but I was worried about getting a white jacket dirty bit it looks absolutely amazing


----------



## TraceySH

Loving this E/W & boots.


----------



## Tasha1

TraceySH said:


> Loving this E/W & boots.



you inform me better than my SA


----------



## TraceySH

Tasha1 said:


> you inform me better than my SA


I have all the books let me know if you want me to post anything!!


----------



## spartanwoman

slayer said:


> Thank you for posting all these pretties these are my fave book totes - but which one Should I choose???  ( pics from this thread, not my pics)


That blue color is divine!


----------



## Tasha1

TraceySH said:


> I have all the books let me know if you want me to post anything!!



very sweet of you
will you get the books on S/S 2022???
I want a macro  Caro small or medium for summer, something special in colour


----------



## TraceySH

Tasha1 said:


> very sweet of you
> will you get the books on S/S 2022???
> I want a macro  Caro small or medium for summer, something special in colour


Yes I will ask for them when they are available!


----------



## fibbi

saw this on IG. An elongated LD… anyone interested ? Like or dislike?


----------



## iferodi

fibbi said:


> saw this on IG. An elongated LD… anyone interested ? Like or dislike?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5244666


Mmm meh ...


----------



## averagejoe

fibbi said:


> saw this on IG. An elongated LD… anyone interested ? Like or dislike?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5244666


I like this. It was originally released a few years ago in a style called the Dior Runway bag. Now it is brought back as an "east-west" Lady Dior.


----------



## michi_chi

My Cruise 2022 pre-order arrived the other day and got delivered today!   absolutely love all their festive packaging! Anyone up for a reveal?


----------



## averagejoe

michi_chi said:


> My Cruise 2022 pre-order arrived the other day and got delivered today!   absolutely love all their festive packaging! Anyone up for a reveal?


Wow the packaging is beautiful and the little shopping bag is so cute!

Absolutely up for the reveal! What did you get?!


----------



## michi_chi

averagejoe said:


> Wow the packaging is beautiful and the little shopping bag is so cute!
> 
> Absolutely up for the reveal! What did you get?!



The packaging is absolutely amazing and matches my new piece very well too! The little gift bag is a surprise from my SA with a small sample size version of my favourite perfume from La Collection Privée, Jasmin des Anges, and Belle de Jour

My Lady in pale gold Daw Stelle is finally here!




The embroidered strap is very pretty too





Decided on this bag at the recommendation of my SA to match my jacket that I pre-ordered early summer and had tailored when I was in London in August. Didn't think to take a photo of my new Lady with the jacket, but I'll try and get one later


----------



## HandbagMqn

Both pieces are SO beautiful. I love Dior Cruise collections, my first (and so far only) LD was from Cruise 2020.


----------



## xiaoxiao

michi_chi said:


> The packaging is absolutely amazing and matches my new piece very well too! The little gift bag is a surprise from my SA with a small sample size version of my favourite perfume from La Collection Privée, Jasmin des Anges, and Belle de Jour
> 
> My Lady in pale gold Daw Stelle is finally here!
> 
> View attachment 5252658
> 
> 
> The embroidered strap is very pretty too
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252660
> 
> 
> Decided on this bag at the recommendation of my SA to match my jacket that I pre-ordered early summer and had tailored when I was in London in August. Didn't think to take a photo of my new Lady with the jacket, but I'll try and get one later
> 
> View attachment 5252661



Ohhhhhh I absolutely love that jacket!


----------



## quiestu

michi_chi said:


> The packaging is absolutely amazing and matches my new piece very well too! The little gift bag is a surprise from my SA with a small sample size version of my favourite perfume from La Collection Privée, Jasmin des Anges, and Belle de Jour
> 
> My Lady in pale gold Daw Stelle is finally here!
> 
> View attachment 5252658
> 
> 
> The embroidered strap is very pretty too
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252660
> 
> 
> Decided on this bag at the recommendation of my SA to match my jacket that I pre-ordered early summer and had tailored when I was in London in August. Didn't think to take a photo of my new Lady with the jacket, but I'll try and get one later
> 
> View attachment 5252661


everything from the lady dior handbag to the packaging is absolutely stunning!!


----------



## averagejoe

michi_chi said:


> The packaging is absolutely amazing and matches my new piece very well too! The little gift bag is a surprise from my SA with a small sample size version of my favourite perfume from La Collection Privée, Jasmin des Anges, and Belle de Jour
> 
> My Lady in pale gold Daw Stelle is finally here!
> 
> View attachment 5252658
> 
> 
> The embroidered strap is very pretty too
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252660
> 
> 
> Decided on this bag at the recommendation of my SA to match my jacket that I pre-ordered early summer and had tailored when I was in London in August. Didn't think to take a photo of my new Lady with the jacket, but I'll try and get one later
> 
> View attachment 5252661


Oh wow the bag and jacket are beautiful!


----------



## minami

I’m loving the cruise colors! I tried searching but didn’t find discussions on the EW Bobby. What does everyone think? I went to the store and tried on a bunch of micros but not sure hmm 
Loving the pale yellow color though! Would you pick a small Caro or the EW Bobby? (I have lady Diors)


----------



## LaPush

I am still hunting for my first DIOR Book Tote. The 2022 cruise collection is lovely and I might settle on the Greek embroidery. So Excited.


----------



## michi_chi

HandbagMqn said:


> Both pieces are SO beautiful. I love Dior Cruise collections, my first (and so far only) LD was from Cruise 2020.



Thank you! I am quite picky but there usually has been certain pieces from each collection that catches my eye. I love the materials that have been used and the cultural influences that have been incorporated into Maria Grazia's designs which give classic designs a fresh, new look.



xiaoxiao said:


> Ohhhhhh I absolutely love that jacket!



Thank you, it's my favourite but then again it's the only jacket I have from Dior! it's an almost military take on the Bar jacket. Pre-ordered this in the summer, I can't remember which but I believe it's from A/W 2021 but the stock allocation for New Bond Street for this particular jacket was all pre-ordered and I was one of the ones to get it. I couldn't even find it on the UK online store when it was launched to the public, so I'm lucky my SA warned me to get in there if I really wanted it 



quiestu said:


> everything from the lady dior handbag to the packaging is absolutely stunning!!



I love love love the packaging and they all match which made it feel like Christmas came early!



averagejoe said:


> Oh wow the bag and jacket are beautiful!



Thank you! I'm so glad my SA knows me so well, even though we only started 'talking' at the start of the year. He really knows which pieces I would like and lets me know about pre-orders for collections he knows I'll be interested in. The bag and jacket have got to be my absolute favourite pieces



LaPush said:


> I am still hunting for my first DIOR Book Tote. The 2022 cruise collection is lovely and I might settle on the Greek embroidery. So Excited.



The Greek embroidery is very beautiful indeed, I love the cultural collaborations and the nods to smaller businesses and their unique heritage techniques  I also ordered something else from the online store that should hopefully arrive today that I hope to share soon. Sadly my usual store didn't have it in stock anymore, otherwise I would have ordered it from my SA.

With the beautiful designs coming out with each new collection, if you haven't found one that you really like yet, keep an eye out for new collections. The designs, I anticipate, can only get better from here


----------



## michi_chi

minami said:


> I’m loving the cruise colors! I tried searching but didn’t find discussions on the EW Bobby. What does everyone think? I went to the store and tried on a bunch of micros but not sure hmm
> Loving the pale yellow color though! Would you pick a small Caro or the EW Bobby? (I have lady Diors)
> 
> View attachment 5252989



The pale yellow colour is so pretty, reminds me of spring! Unfortunately E/W bags aren't my style, but I do like the Bobby. It's like a nod to the 80s/90s (I think) when I remember saddle bags were popular. The E/W bags (for the Bobby and Lady Dior) are a refresh of their styles and it would probably be proportionately better fitting bigger/longer mobile phones and long wallets. 

It really depends on what you prefer, whether you like smaller bags or want something more practical. I have a small Caro in grey but to be honest it only really fits the essentials. Personally I carry quite a lot of things with me, so the Caro is perfect for me when I'm going out and know I won't need my kindle. I also have a big bunch of keys so I have to remove my smaller ring of just keys and only take that with me if I'm using my Caro. 

The E/W Bobby is different though and seems to be a bit bigger and practical whereas the Caro is a nod to the Miss Dior.


----------



## LaPush

michi_chi said:


> The Greek embroidery is very beautiful indeed, I love the cultural collaborations and the nods to smaller businesses and their unique heritage techniques  I also ordered something else from the online store that should hopefully arrive today that I hope to share soon. Sadly my usual store didn't have it in stock anymore, otherwise I would have ordered it from my SA.
> 
> With the beautiful designs coming out with each new collection, if you haven't found one that you really like yet, keep an eye out for new collections. The designs, I anticipate, can only get better from here



I am actually very picky about the DIOR Book Tote. Till date I have only fallen in love with two designs but both were out of my reach. 

I'll be visiting my local DIOR boutique tomorrow to view the book tote. I'm so nervous as it might be my first tote purchase but I'm told to wait as there might be other designs for the Cruise 2022. Since I have no visibility on the designs for Cruise 2022 tote bags, I am torn if I should wait or get the Greek embroidery.


----------



## michi_chi

LaPush said:


> I am actually very picky about the DIOR Book Tote. Till date I have only fallen in love with two designs but both were out of my reach.
> 
> I'll be visiting my local DIOR boutique tomorrow to view the book tote. I'm so nervous as it might be my first tote purchase but I'm told to wait as there might be other designs for the Cruise 2022. Since I have no visibility on the designs for Cruise 2022 tote bags, I am torn if I should wait or get the Greek embroidery.



I've been sent the pre-order catalogue for all the pieces they have for the Cruise collection. What designs have you seen so far? You want to really love your Book Tote, so don't settle into you've found one you really like


----------



## michi_chi

Not sure whether to thank my SA or not for sending me this photo, now I want the shoes too 




More photos of the festive packaging, including the Miss Dior gift set I got from a local chain perfume shop at the weekend


----------



## xnatty

michi_chi said:


> Not sure whether to thank my SA or not for sending me this photo, now I want the shoes too
> 
> View attachment 5253195
> 
> 
> More photos of the festive packaging, including the Miss Dior gift set I got from a local chain perfume shop at the weekend
> 
> View attachment 5253196
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253197
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253198


Everything is so pretty! Now I want the shoes too


----------



## LaPush

michi_chi said:


> I've been sent the pre-order catalogue for all the pieces they have for the Cruise collection. What designs have you seen so far? You want to really love your Book Tote, so don't settle into you've found one you really like



I did request for a pre-order catalogue but the SA told me it was not available.

I have seen the Greek embroidery in blue/white and white/gold as well as Oblique is Rose and Gold.

I was told that the small tote for the Greek embroidery comes in calfskin but my local stores does not carry it. Hence my only option is the large tote blue/white in Greek embroidery because the large white/gold is also not carried by my local stores.

I am so lost with these limitations. Sighs.


----------



## michi_chi

LaPush said:


> I did request for a pre-order catalogue but the SA told me it was not available.
> 
> I have seen the Greek embroidery in blue/white and white/gold as well as Oblique is Rose and Gold.
> 
> I was told that the small tote for the Greek embroidery comes in calfskin but my local stores does not carry it. Hence my only option is the large tote blue/white in Greek embroidery because the large white/gold is also not carried by my local stores.
> 
> I am so lost with these limitations. Sighs.



There are indeed the Greek embroidery ones as well as the Oblique, as well as some Toile de Jouy, Zodiac ones and a new pattern. I think they only bring in certain styles they think will sell in each country. Where are you based out of interest? You can PM me if you like and I can share with you the designs that were available for pre-order on the UK catalogue months ago although it's not a guarantee that these are still available. It might help you decide if there are any you prefer, you can also try contacting Dior customer service online who can help you try and locate a boutique who might ship it to you internationally


----------



## michi_chi

xnatty said:


> Everything is so pretty! Now I want the shoes too



Now I can't get the shoes out of my mind either! My other Cruise 2022 purchase, this one from the online store. The jumper with the Daw Stelle embroidery. They also have a navy jumper with white stitching but I felt the design wasn't as clear so got the white/cream colour instead


----------



## LaPush

michi_chi said:


> There are indeed the Greek embroidery ones as well as the Oblique, as well as some Toile de Jouy, Zodiac ones and a new pattern. I think they only bring in certain styles they think will sell in each country. Where are you based out of interest? You can PM me if you like and I can share with you the designs that were available for pre-order on the UK catalogue months ago although it's not a guarantee that these are still available. It might help you decide if there are any you prefer, you can also try contacting Dior customer service online who can help you try and locate a boutique who might ship it to you internationally



Is the new pattern Around the World Stella Embroidery and Multicolored Dior Constellation Embroidery ? 

I am in Singapore. I did previously reached out to DIOR customer service to enquire if it was able to ship a design I saw in another country but I was told it was not possible. Do you which DIOR customer service online is able to accommodate such requests ?

To be honest I am interested in the Large Greek embroidery in Gold but is not available so I have to consider the Blue. I am unable to send you a PM. Not sure is it because I am a new member.


----------



## michi_chi

LaPush said:


> Is the new pattern Around the World Stella Embroidery and Multicolored Dior Constellation Embroidery ?
> 
> I am in Singapore. I did previously reached out to DIOR customer service to enquire if it was able to ship a design I saw in another country but I was told it was not possible. Do you which DIOR customer service online is able to accommodate such requests ?
> 
> To be honest I am interested in the Large Greek embroidery in Gold but is not available so I have to consider the Blue. I am unable to send you a PM. Not sure is it because I am a new member.



I've sent you a private message


----------



## TraceySH

Added a couple of oblique totes … loved these colors


----------



## iferodi

michi_chi said:


> Not sure whether to thank my SA or not for sending me this photo, now I want the shoes too
> 
> View attachment 5253195
> 
> 
> More photos of the festive packaging, including the Miss Dior gift set I got from a local chain perfume shop at the weekend
> 
> View attachment 5253196
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253197
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253198


I'm eyeing those shoes too! Does anyone know if they run TTS?


----------



## michi_chi

iferodi said:


> I'm eyeing those shoes too! Does anyone know if they run TTS?



I might have just bought them through my SA  shhhh don't tell my husband! I think sizing really depends on how well sizing works for you in general. For me personally, my feet are true to size pretty much for any brand I've bought shoes for. I've even followed the sizing chart for designer and high street brands and they're not accurate. According to Valentino, I should have gotten the Rockstuds in EU 38, but no matter what brand I buy from, I always end up finding EU 37 fits perfectly unless they're quite slim in design (I've got wide feet).

I bought these and my other J'adior pair in beige technical fabric from S/S 2021 in EU 37 if that helps


----------



## xnatty

iferodi said:


> I'm eyeing those shoes too! Does anyone know if they run TTS?


I have 2 pairs of J'adior and they are TTS for me ! For reference I'm a size 7 in sneakers and 7.5 in heels and bought them in 7.5.


----------



## xnatty

michi_chi said:


> I might have just bought them through my SA  shhhh don't tell my husband! I think sizing really depends on how well sizing works for you in general. For me personally, my feet are true to size pretty much for any brand I've bought shoes for. I've even followed the sizing chart for designer and high street brands and they're not accurate. According to Valentino, I should have gotten the Rockstuds in EU 38, but no matter what brand I buy from, I always end up finding EU 37 fits perfectly unless they're quite slim in design (I've got wide feet).
> 
> I bought these and my other J'adior pair in beige technical fabric from S/S 2021 in EU 37 if that helps


Please show us pictures when you receive them


----------



## cintha22

Does anyone know if Dior has yet to release more bags for the cruise 2022 collection? I'm eyeing a bag that's not available in the US, but I've seen other countries received them


----------



## iferodi

cintha22 said:


> Does anyone know if Dior has yet to release more bags for the cruise 2022 collection? I'm eyeing a bag that's not available in the US, but I've seen other countries received them


Which bag are you looking for? I wanna see more cruise collection items!


----------



## michi_chi

cintha22 said:


> Does anyone know if Dior has yet to release more bags for the cruise 2022 collection? I'm eyeing a bag that's not available in the US, but I've seen other countries received them



It depends, I've noticed not all pieces are released at the same time and in the recent few collections, I've noticed they added to released collections on the UK website weeks to a month or so later. I'm also conscious that sometimes pieces are specific to a country and might not be available elsewhere. For example, I had my eye on a gradient raspberry to light pastel pink Caro available to Australia which was never sold to the uk.


----------



## stockcharlie

cintha22 said:


> Does anyone know if Dior has yet to release more bags for the cruise 2022 collection? I'm eyeing a bag that's not available in the US, but I've seen other countries received them


No, they haven’t released everything yet. At the minimal there should be a new saddle with the cornely embroidery that my SA showed me on screen but not yet available in the store.


----------



## cintha22

iferodi said:


> Which bag are you looking for? I wanna see more cruise collection items!


I'm eyeing the book tote in gold tone in the toile de jouy embroidery!  I saw that it has been released in some Asian countries. So hopefully it will come to the US as well 



michi_chi said:


> It depends, I've noticed not all pieces are released at the same time and in the recent few collections, I've noticed they added to released collections on the UK website weeks to a month or so later. I'm also conscious that sometimes pieces are specific to a country and might not be available elsewhere. For example, I had my eye on a gradient raspberry to light pastel pink Caro available to Australia which was never sold to the uk.


Oh yea that's a good point  Thank you for your input! 



stockcharlie said:


> No, they haven’t released everything yet. At the minimal there should be a new saddle with the cornely embroidery that my SA showed me on screen but not yet available in the store.


Thank you for your input!


----------



## BettyLouboo

cintha22 said:


> Does anyone know if Dior has yet to release more bags for the cruise 2022 collection? I'm eyeing a bag that's not available in the US, but I've seen other countries received them


I actually just spoke with Client services earlier and she told me new releases mid month. So it's probably within the next 2 weeks or so


----------



## cintha22

BettyLouboo said:


> I actually just spoke with Client services earlier and she told me new releases mid month. So it's probably within the next 2 weeks or so


omg thank you so much for this information! can't wait to see more items


----------



## quiestu

i'm still pretty new to dior, so excuse if this is a dumb question. what's the season after cruise and when does that release?


----------



## michi_chi

quiestu said:


> i'm still pretty new to dior, so excuse if this is a dumb question. what's the season after cruise and when does that release?



After Cruise comes the S/S collection although I'm not exactly sure which months it is expected to be released every year


----------



## michi_chi

This is probably a post more suited for Festive 2021 but since it's got a design from Cruise 2022, I'm sharing this here.

Can I just say how amazing my SA is?  we keep in regular contact even if I'm not always purchasing something. My friend and I saw him in person while we were in London last week and he sent me a message the other day to say to expect a little present in the mail (there are no Dior stores in Scotland apart from beauty counters) 




My wonderful SA sent me this really beautiful scented candle from the Cruise 2022 collection featuring the Dior Around the World Stelle design. The little card that came with it has a QR code to learn more about the festive design


----------



## Nadin22

So beautiful  and what a nice surprise!


----------



## TraceySH

Releasing 1/6...


----------



## michi_chi

TraceySH said:


> Releasing 1/6...
> 
> View attachment 5282078



I was fascinated by the textures of this when I saw it in the pre-order catalogue  I'm sure they said it's leather but it looks like it's been treated in some way to give it the woven appearance. I wonder how they did that?


----------



## TraceySH

michi_chi said:


> I was fascinated by the textures of this when I saw it in the pre-order catalogue  I'm sure they said it's leather but it looks like it's been treated in some way to give it the woven appearance. I wonder how they did that?


I agree! Some kind of perforating?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Folks- anyone have intel on this bag? I’m dying for it but I can’t find it anywhere in the US!


----------



## bonbini

I believe it will be in stores as of January 1 but inventory may go to reserves only.


----------



## ninecherries

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Folks- anyone have intel on this bag? I’m dying for it but I can’t find it anywhere in the US!
> 
> View attachment 5282878



I saw it today on instagram (@alexandralapp), so I think it is coming very soon  I have to say it really looks sooo gorgeous and is very tempting


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

bonbini said:


> I believe it will be in stores as of January 1 but inventory may go to reserves only.





ninecherries said:


> I saw it today on instagram (@alexandralapp), so I think it is coming very soon  I have to say it really looks sooo gorgeous and is very tempting



Thanks! I was able to order it today! Very excited.


----------



## slayer

Are the new book totes in raspberry and cornflour blue colours the small or large size please? Still debating my first book tote.


----------



## GirlAndBag

does anyone have intel on the bag the model is holding ?


----------



## michi_chi

GirlAndBag said:


> View attachment 5289528
> 
> does anyone have intel on the bag the model is holding ?



That pattern is one of the new designs for Cruise 2022 called Lady Dior Diamond. It's only available on the Lady Dior, My Lady Dior and LD E/W bags so I imagine that will be a Lady Dior pouch of some sort? Although it looks like this Caro zipped pouch, so it could be called the macro-cannage diamond Caro zipped pouch: https://www.dior.com/en_gb/products...ouch-with-chain-black-supple-cannage-calfskin

Haven't seen it yet so might still be an item to be released


----------



## GirlAndBag

michi_chi said:


> That pattern is one of the new designs for Cruise 2022 called Lady Dior Diamond. It's only available on the Lady Dior, My Lady Dior and LD E/W bags so I imagine that will be a Lady Dior pouch of some sort? Although it looks like this Caro zipped pouch, so it could be called the macro-cannage diamond Caro zipped pouch: https://www.dior.com/en_gb/products...ouch-with-chain-black-supple-cannage-calfskin
> 
> Haven't seen it yet so might still be an item to be released


Thanks for the heads up! Been trying to find out more but couldn’t ! Much appreciated


----------



## sbuxaddict

slayer said:


> Are the new book totes in raspberry and cornflour blue colours the small or large size please? Still debating my first book tote.


I saw them in my local boutique and they looked like the small size!


----------



## slayer

sbuxaddict said:


> I saw them in my local boutique and they looked like the small size!


Thank you❤️.


----------



## XCCX

A beautiful metallics.. wish they were in the regular cannage though..

photos are not mine.


----------



## Chanel0524

XCCX said:


> A beautiful metallics.. wish they were in the regular cannage though..
> 
> photos are not mine.
> 
> View attachment 5290409
> View attachment 5290410
> View attachment 5290411



hi, where is this bag available ?? Thanks


----------



## XCCX

Chanel0524 said:


> hi, where is this bag available ?? Thanks


Europe so far, but I do believe it will be available in the US too.


----------



## stylesnob

Chanel0524 said:


> hi, where is this bag available ?? Thanks


Dior on Rodeo Drive, Beverly Hills, has it as I saw it about a week ago.


----------



## Chanel0524

stylesnob said:


> Dior on Rodeo Drive, Beverly Hills, has it as I saw it about a week ago.



thank you. Dior customer service said it’s sold out right now! :/


----------



## stylesnob

Chanel0524 said:


> thank you. Dior customer service said it’s sold out right now! :/


This size is available online right now, otherwise keep stalking their site, as hopefully the other size will become available soon also:






						Homepage | DIOR
					






					www.dior.com


----------



## slayer

stylesnob said:


> This size is available online right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homepage | DIOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dior.com



‘Yes Australia only has the micro size online too - it’s soooo pretty but I can’t justify that much $$ for a “bag” that’s basically an ornament.


----------



## xnatty

michi_chi said:


> I might have just bought them through my SA  shhhh don't tell my husband! I think sizing really depends on how well sizing works for you in general. For me personally, my feet are true to size pretty much for any brand I've bought shoes for. I've even followed the sizing chart for designer and high street brands and they're not accurate. According to Valentino, I should have gotten the Rockstuds in EU 38, but no matter what brand I buy from, I always end up finding EU 37 fits perfectly unless they're quite slim in design (I've got wide feet).
> 
> I bought these and my other J'adior pair in beige technical fabric from S/S 2021 in EU 37 if that helps


Did you buy the pumps in the end?


----------



## michi_chi

xnatty said:


> Did you buy the pumps in the end?



I did, luckily I did too! When my SA told me about them, apparently I bought the last pair and the only one in my size  also goes well with my gold Bar-style jacket and Dior Around the World Stelle Lady D-Lite


----------



## xnatty

michi_chi said:


> I did, luckily I did too! When my SA told me about them, apparently I bought the last pair and the only one in my size  also goes well with my gold Bar-style jacket and Dior Around the World Stelle Lady D-Lite
> 
> View attachment 5292726


Congrats ! Love everything in this picture


----------



## stylesnob

__





						Homepage | DIOR
					






					www.dior.com


----------



## fibbi

michi_chi said:


> I did, luckily I did too! When my SA told me about them, apparently I bought the last pair and the only one in my size  also goes well with my gold Bar-style jacket and Dior Around the World Stelle Lady D-Lite
> 
> View attachment 5292726


Perfect match!


----------



## michi_chi

Sharing this video here, it's a video that launched yesterday on Dior's YouTube channel called 'The Greek Bar Jacket: The making of a Dior Cruise collection'. It goes into the background story behind how  Maria Grazia chose to the factories, Greek artists and artisans work with to create the beautiful embroidered designs on the Bar jacket and bags, but also the beautiful fabric manufactured specifically for Dior such as some traditional Greek-patterned gold silk fabric, gold toile de jouy and the gold houndstooth. I'm only halfway through this film which is just over an hour long. It's very fascinating, especially given my interest in dressmaking, sewing and creating clothing and jewellery


----------

